# Battery Chargers



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

I was just wondering what battery chargers that everyone is using. I have a sears die hard digital like this one:

http://www.sears.com/diehard-microp...p-02871225000P?prdNo=7&blockNo=7&blockType=G7

It charges most batteries (gel cell, auto, marine starting, and group 27) really well but it doesn't do well with my new group 29 batteries. They are the everstart maxx walmart batteries. It also didn't charge my group 29 bass pro brand battery. In both cases, it goes into an error mode which according to the charger's manual means that it's unable to charge. It looks like it's a safety feature that it has to keep from "cooking" your batteries by over charging them. If it can't sense when it need to go from charging to trickle mode, it doesn't do anything.

I've been charging them with a cheap everstart trickle charger that I had lying around. It works well, just takes two days to charge both of them.

Anyone have group 29 batteries? If so, what are you charging them with?


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a dual pro recreation series 2 bank on-board charger (6 amp per bank) It charges my 2-29 series everstart batteries with no issues at all. I just plug it in when i get home from fishing and leave it plugged in until the next fishing trip. Once the batteries are fully charged it switches to maintence mode to keep them fully charged without over charging them.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I use a BPS XPS it 5/5/5. 15amp, 3 bank charger. I have 3 of the 29 series Everstart batteries.
I've had it for a year so far and it works great.

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...attery-Charger-XPS-iT-5/5/5/product/10224685/


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

So it sounds like the consensus is go with an on board charger. I think that's a good suggestion. I'm going to start looking. Thanks a lot everyone.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

crappiedude said:


> I use a BPS XPS it 5/5/5. 15amp, 3 bank charger. I have 3 of the 29 series Everstart batteries.
> I've had it for a year so far and it works great.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...attery-Charger-XPS-iT-5/5/5/product/10224685/



I just installed the same charger in my boat about a month ago and it charges all 3 of my batteries in a few hours. I have 2 group 29 everstart maxx deep cycle and a starting battery. 

I have to say from what I have seen stay away from Minnkota chargers!!! I had one and my fishing buddy had one and it cooked all of our batteries on both of our boats. Mine you could plug it in and actually hear the batteries boil as it was trying to charge them. I didn't know what was going on at first since my boat was kept at a friends house and they would unplug it for me, but once I started to keep the boat in my garage I would go out in a few hours expecting to see a green light on the charger but it would still show charging and you could actually hear the batteries boiling. Then if you unplugged the charger and plugged it back in, it would show the batteries where charged. My buddy had a Minnkota charger that was 3 years newer than mine and his did the same exact thing.


----------



## jbm_11 (Sep 7, 2010)

I just bought a new nitro z6, in april but I upgraded to 24v trolling motor so now I have three batteries. I bought a xps 5/5/5 and need to get rid of my stock guest 2 bank. If your interested, pm me.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bazzin05 said:


> I just installed the same charger in my boat about a month ago and it charges all 3 of my batteries in a few hours. I have 2 group 29 everstart maxx deep cycle and a starting battery.
> 
> I have to say from what I have seen stay away from Minnkota chargers!!! I had one and my fishing buddy had one and it cooked all of our batteries on both of our boats. Mine you could plug it in and actually hear the batteries boil as it was trying to charge them. I didn't know what was going on at first since my boat was kept at a friends house and they would unplug it for me, but once I started to keep the boat in my garage I would go out in a few hours expecting to see a green light on the charger but it would still show charging and you could actually hear the batteries boiling. Then if you unplugged the charger and plugged it back in, it would show the batteries where charged. My buddy had a Minnkota charger that was 3 years newer than mine and his did the same exact thing.


I had a pro mariner (well 3 of them in the last 8 years) that would do this. Went to a motor guide MK315 and love it! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

jbm_11 said:


> I just bought a new nitro z6, in april but I upgraded to 24v trolling motor so now I have three batteries. I bought a xps 5/5/5 and need to get rid of my stock guest 2 bank. If your interested, pm me.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thanks jbm but I have two trolling motor batteries (wired in a parallel so they are delivering 12v) and a starting battery so I'm looking for a 3 bank charger.


----------

